# Kann man GameMaps in Java3D einlesen?



## MPW (22. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ein paar Kumpels und ich wollen unsere Schule mappen, wir wissen noch nicht genau wie(mit welchem Editor), aber ich wollt' mal fragen, ob man Game Maps eigentlich auch in Java 3D laden kann. Die Infos wo welche Waffen liegen und so, müssten da natürlich weggelassen werden, es geht hier nur um die 3D-Welt.
Sie soll nämlich auch als 3D Spaziergang auf unserer Homepage verfügbar werden...und wenn dann jemannd Java3D hat, kann er sich die ja mal anschauen...

Also,

es gibt ja Loader für einzelne Objekte, kann man auch ganze Maps einlesen, hat das schonmal jemannd gemacht,

ich bitte mal um Rückmeldung.

MfG 
MPW


----------



## Oxygenic (28. Apr 2005)

Was für ein Format haben diese Gamemaps denn? Prinzipiell kann man sie natürlich einlesen, notfalls muss halt jemand einen neuen Loader schreiben.


----------



## Guest (28. Apr 2005)

Naja,

wir wissen noch nicht genau wie wir es machen wollen, aber warscheinlich mit AutoCat2005, da sollte es sowieso nicht so'n Problem sein...

Loader schreiben wird wohl nicht hinhauen, da ich a der einzige bin, der was von Java versteht, b ich Java3D Anfänger bin!


----------



## Oxygenic (29. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auto*Cat*2005



Ist das was neues?

AutoCAD liefert DXF, dafür gibt es auch Loader, aber ich halte es mal wieder für EXTREM optimistisch, als Anfänger gleich mit sowas einzusteigen, da ist Frustration das Einzige, das vorprogrammiert ist...


----------

